# Is this guy serious or sarcastic? (TechLead from Youtube)



## Desire Inspires (Sep 10, 2018)

His use of dry humor is amazing!


----------



## gregh (Sep 10, 2018)

gonna flick this to a few people


----------



## storyteller (Sep 10, 2018)

Well, he’s not wrong...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 11, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Well, he’s not wrong...



I know. 

Things he says in his videos is ironic but often true in many ways.


----------

